# system.print.out geht nicht



## lightarts (5. Mai 2016)

wenn ich in einer class den befehl system.print.out("hallo") gebe wird mir in eclipse ein fehler markiert!
wieso ist das so 
ps:bin noch anfänger


----------



## dayaftereh (5. Mai 2016)

Versuche mal :

```
System.out.println("Hello World");
```


----------



## InfectedBytes (5. Mai 2016)

groß/klein schreibung ist Relevant, außerdem kommt es darauf an, wo du es hinschreibst. 
Solche Anweisungen musst du z.B. innerhalb einer Methode schreiben, außerdem darfst du natürlich nicht das Semikolon am Ende der Zeile vergessen. 
Ansonsten sagt dir Eclipse auch was falsch ist.


----------



## Viktim (6. Mai 2016)

InfectedBytes hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten sagt dir Eclipse auch was falsch ist.


Vorrausgesetzt man benutzt das


----------



## JStein52 (6. Mai 2016)

lightarts hat gesagt.:


> wird mir in eclipse ein fehler markiert


Tut er !


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Mai 2016)

und zwar weil es den Befehl "system.print.out" nicht gibt !!
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/lang/System.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Viktim (6. Mai 2016)

Also dafür gibt es System.out.print("Irgendwas") bzw. wenn du danach einen zeilenumbruch haben möchtest System.out.println("Irgendwas"); Wichtig: das ln ist ein LN und kein IN! und steht für Line.  
Wenn du wie JStein52 ja festegestellt hat Eclipse benutzt empfehl ich dir einfach nur Syso einzugeben und dann mit strg+space einfach System.out.println(); auszuwählen. das geht viel schneller, und gerade am anfang braucht man das echt oft...


----------



## GreenTeaYT (8. Mai 2016)

public static void main(String[] args)
{
System.out.print("irgendwas");
}
Ich glaub der Fehler steckt darin das du versuchst ein ausgabe in der Class zu machen aber du brauchst die Methode main


----------



## dayaftereh (8. Mai 2016)

Sich mal nach *Hello World* Java. Glaube da ist alles erklärt....


----------



## tilltim (9. Mai 2016)

lightarts hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich in einer class den befehl system.print.out("hallo") gebe wird mir in eclipse ein fehler markiert!
> wieso ist das so
> ps:bin noch anfänger



Semikolon?


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Mai 2016)

Moin,


tilltim hat gesagt.:


> Semikolon?


Bitte was ??? 

Wie ich oben schon schrieb:


VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> und zwar weil es den Befehl "system.print.out" nicht gibt !!
> https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/lang/System.html



Leute, lest doch bitte, was hier hier gepostet wird 

Es muss _*system.out.print*_ (oder ggf. *system.out.println*) heißen ....
Isses denn so schwer ?? 

gruß Klaus


----------



## Hellosager (10. Mai 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> Bitte was ???
> 
> ...




Hab mich auch gefragt ob alle so blind sind ^^


----------

